# Jericho Elite Ignition



## DarkCide (Oct 16, 2018)

I can't find much info on these.

Anyone own one? thoughts?

http://jerichoguitars.com/product/elite-6-ignition/


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 16, 2018)

DarkCide said:


> thoughts?



It needs stars.


----------



## Albake21 (Oct 16, 2018)

I've heard a lot of good things about Jericho guitars. They are basically in line with any other high end Korean made guitar. Pretty solid specs for the price. I almost bought one a few months ago when they were having a big summer sale.


----------



## Masoo2 (Oct 16, 2018)

I'd have already bought the 8 string if it came in a scale length longer than 27 inches

They seem like solid guitars with solid specs at a solid price (especially the Ignition series)


----------



## cip 123 (Oct 16, 2018)

I have a Fusion 7 ignition on order currently held at customs so will be posting an NGD in the next few days.

I have owned a Fusion 7 in the past and it definitely on par with any high end Korean guitar, and imo rivals higher guitars in terms of playability at least the Finish on mine wasn't 100% perfect so say thats where it falls when going up against higher end guitars.

That said it played beautifully, one thing to note about Jericho as I believe they do it on most guitars is they use Medium Jumbo frets. At first this might make you wanna go for something else since tall frets are pretty much on every guitar brand right now. But Medium Jumbo lets you get super low action especially with the Hipshot bridge. I would've been hesitant at first but I was totally a convert after trying them, super low action.

I remember one guy looking at my Jericho in the studio and he went "Jesus you have like no action!". Strings were super low and it was just perfect for what I was doing. 

Dave the owner of Jericho is also very helpful. When picking my Fusion 7 ignition, I stated I wanted the 27" in the notes, he shot me an email asking how what tuning I'd like it setup in, and then gave me tracking information, and even shot an email today to update me on the tracking saying my guitar was held in customs. 

For the price of the ignition I'd say you can't go wrong, take a jump on them cause I think they're definitely one of the best brands around right now.

Everything is made in the WMI Korea factory along with PRS SE, LTD, Chapman, Schecter, etc


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 16, 2018)

cip 123 said:


> I have a Fusion 7 ignition on order currently held at customs so will be posting an NGD in the next few days.
> 
> I have owned a Fusion 7 in the past and it definitely on par with any high end Korean guitar, and imo rivals higher guitars in terms of playability at least the Finish on mine wasn't 100% perfect so say thats where it falls when going up against higher end guitars.
> 
> ...



My experience has been similar regarding the guitar itself. I own a Jericho Elite 7.
The finish is rough (texture) in some places but other than that and some very slight discoloration on the binding, it's fine.
The actions is AMAZINGLY low. I might be raising it just to keep in line with the feel of my other guitars. lol

My experience as a customer was completely different though.
Took forever to get it shipped, no updates after I got the purchase receipt email until it was shipped. And they never asked what tuning I wanted like they say they do for all of their customers.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## DarkCide (Oct 16, 2018)

cip 123 said:


> Dave the owner of Jericho is also very helpful. When picking my Fusion 7 ignition, I stated I wanted the 27" in the notes, he shot me an email asking how what tuning I'd like it setup in, and then gave me tracking information, and even shot an email today to update me on the tracking saying my guitar was held in customs.



Can you PM me Dave' email address?


----------



## Flappydoodle (Oct 16, 2018)

I owned a Jericho Elite 6 string baritone.

The good:

Quality hardware (hipshot tuners and bridge, DiMarzio pickups)
Arrived very well set up, intonated, low action, perfectly cut nut
Great frets
Sounded pretty good

The bad:

Arrived in very flimsy packaging (shipped overseas), which resulted in the volume knob being damaged. The guitar was literally inside a cardboard box, which they'd shipped. 
My sound kept cutting out and I eventually tracked it down to the volume knob, which was subtly bent
Pickup routes were very rough, paint missing around the edges etc
The neck pickup not installed straight
Flaws in the finish and binding
The pickup one day dived on one side. Underneath the pickups was a mishmash of foam pieces which had become dislodged.
I bought on one of their "deals", but actually I'm not sure that they ever sell the guitars for the full price. I think I paid $899 or something, "down from" a frankly ridiculous $1700. There's no way this guitar would be worth $1700, or even close.

I did raise these issues with the owner and he did apologise, acknowledge that he must have dropped the QC ball etc. I can't say whether my experience is representative or not.

That said, this was a few years ago and the new guitars on their site look great. Super high quality hardware and good prices. The Ignition range in particular looks great value. Just be mindful of the quality and check everything over when you receive the guitar.

Here is the neck pickup, showing the horrible routing/finishing and it being installed at an angle: https://imgur.com/a/EsIa9Ms

Here is what was underneath the pickups, meaning they wouldn't sit flat: https://imgur.com/a/IwlT3Mx


----------



## DarkCide (Oct 19, 2018)

I asked Dave to call me to ask him about the Ignition. He wrote back saying he's too busy to call and email him the questions instead.

Not the kind of service I was looking for.


----------



## vilk (Oct 19, 2018)

DarkCide said:


> I asked Dave to call me to ask him about the Ignition. He wrote back saying he's too busy to call and email him the questions instead.
> 
> Not the kind of service I was looking for.



It's 2018. You should only call a person if they are ignoring your text-based contact methods. Just my humble opinion.

I work using phones and emails. Only dinosaurs call you. It's inefficient, there's no records of what's discussed. Answers aren't always/often not readily available to give you right then on the phone anyway.

If this is the first time someone has ever told you this, I'd say maybe prepare to start hearing it more and more.

Just my  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Nlelith (Oct 20, 2018)

vilk said:


> Answers aren't always/often not readily available to give you right then on the phone anyway.


Man, I hate how some people ask me on the phone how much I charge for my work, and after telling them my daily rates and asking to send me a video script via email, they reply with "Well, it will be 2 minutes long". Every damn time.

Sorry for derailing.


----------



## cip 123 (Oct 21, 2018)

DarkCide said:


> I asked Dave to call me to ask him about the Ignition. He wrote back saying he's too busy to call and email him the questions instead.
> 
> Not the kind of service I was looking for.



You asked the owner of a guitar company to call you so you can ask them things?

You wouldn't really do that with any other company so why is this one different?

Just email and let him get back to you. I don't see any problem with the service but I do think you're expecting too much if you're expecting a call from the owner just for you to ask a few questions that can Be written down easily. 

What are you wanting to know?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 21, 2018)

cip 123 said:


> You asked the owner of a guitar company to call you so you can ask them things?
> 
> You wouldn't really do that with any other company so why is this one different?
> 
> ...



Hey, if he can spend his time trolling here telling folks to buy his guitars in un-related NGDs and builder-scam threads he probably has time to take a call.


----------



## cip 123 (Oct 21, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hey, if he can spend his time trolling here telling folks to buy his guitars in un-related NGDs and builder-scam threads he probably has time to take a call.


Oh well I didn't know that  Mind if I ask what happened?

I really like the brand and customer service has always been good to me so, but always like to hear all sides.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 21, 2018)

cip 123 said:


> Oh well I didn't know that  Mind if I ask what happened?



Not really much too it other than he spammed the hell out of this place, especially in places where it was fairly rude (multiple peoples' non-Jericho NGDs, threads about folks getting scammed, OT threads, etc.). He was given multiple chances and absolutely refused to get a Vendor Account, so he was eventually banned. Just came off as very obnoxious. 

That said, I don't think I've ever heard anything truly bad about the guitars. Not my thing, but he seems to be handling things well. 

It's not like he's Steve fucking Jobs, he imports guitars from Korea. Kurt from Rondo does the same thing and still handles communications.


----------



## DarkCide (Oct 21, 2018)

I didn't know Jericho was ran by Elon Musk himself. I'll walk on egg shells next time I expect some customer service.

FWIW, been 3 days and still no response to the email I sent.


----------



## cip 123 (Oct 21, 2018)

DarkCide said:


> I didn't know Jericho was ran by Elon Musk himself. I'll walk on egg shells next time I expect some customer service.
> 
> FWIW, been 3 days and still no response to the email I sent.



Just curious as to the expectations you have of this company compared to other companies?

I've waited longer for a response from custom builders and big production brands.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 21, 2018)

Yeah, three days including a weekend isn't unreasonable. I'd say give it a full five business days depending on how in depth your questions are.

But, if you're already unhappy, move on. There are thousands of guitars out there.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Oct 21, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not really much too it other than he spammed the hell out of this place, especially in places where it was fairly rude (multiple peoples' non-Jericho NGDs, threads about folks getting scammed, OT threads, etc.). He was given multiple chances and absolutely refused to get a Vendor Account, so he was eventually banned. Just came off as very obnoxious.
> 
> That said, I don't think I've ever heard anything truly bad about the guitars. Not my thing, but he seems to be handling things well.
> 
> It's not like he's Steve fucking Jobs, he imports guitars from Korea. Kurt from Rondo does the same thing and still handles communications.



He almost certainly has a few shill accounts too

Last time I posted my opinions about my experience with Jericho, saying how they were made by WMI, how the buying process felt like eBay etc, somebody quoted it and tried to rebuttal it all. I just ignored it, since the thread was dead, but it didn't come across as a "real" user at all - way too defensive.

I mean seriously, look at the photos I posted in this thread. https://imgur.com/a/EsIa9Ms and https://imgur.com/a/IwlT3Mx

I wouldn't pay $1600 for that.


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 21, 2018)

I _knew_ I'd left some foam pads stashed in a weird place.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Oct 26, 2018)

Every time I see this thread while browsing my stomach starts hurting.

Really want that prism 7 multi or a 7 Elite Ignition would be super nice but those are sold out I guess.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 26, 2018)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Every time I see this thread while browsing my stomach starts hurting.
> 
> Really want that prism 7 multi or a 7 Elite Ignition would be super nice but those are sold out I guess.



They've gotta be on the edge of releasing some new stuff. They've had their current line-up for a bit and have done several sales on existing inventory.


----------



## DarkCide (Oct 26, 2018)

Still no reply from Dave...


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 26, 2018)

DarkCide said:


> Still no reply from Dave...



He's pretty busy I guess and so things are somewhat unorganized with emails. I got my reply last week finally.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Oct 26, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not really much too it other than he spammed the hell out of this place, especially in places where it was fairly rude (multiple peoples' non-Jericho NGDs, threads about folks getting scammed, OT threads, etc.). He was given multiple chances and absolutely refused to get a Vendor Account, so he was eventually banned. Just came off as very obnoxious.
> 
> That said, I don't think I've ever heard anything truly bad about the guitars. Not my thing, but he seems to be handling things well.
> 
> It's not like he's Steve fucking Jobs, he imports guitars from Korea. Kurt from Rondo does the same thing and still handles communications.




Somehow missed this before but I am LOL...Classy.


----------



## DarkCide (Nov 2, 2018)

Still no response. No call back and no email reply.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Nov 4, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> They've gotta be on the edge of releasing some new stuff. They've had their current line-up for a bit and have done several sales on existing inventory.



I don’t think ‘sale’ means much to them

I doubt they’ve ever sold a guitar at the full price. The Elite is allegedly $1,600, which is an absolutely ridiculous overcharge. In actual fact, they are constantly ‘on sale’ for $900, which is more reasonable.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 4, 2018)

Flappydoodle said:


> I don’t think ‘sale’ means much to them
> 
> I doubt they’ve ever sold a guitar at the full price. The Elite is allegedly $1,600, which is an absolutely ridiculous overcharge. In actual fact, they are constantly ‘on sale’ for $900, which is more reasonable.



Yeah, I can see that. I don't doubt it. lol


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 4, 2018)

Just curious - given the price of these, and the fact that they don’t offer much compared to more dependent/reputable brands like Ibanez, Jackson, Schected, etc, what attracts you guys to these? I don’t see anything, in terms of specs, that can’t be had elsewhere. Is it the looks or body shapes?


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 4, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Is it the looks or body shapes



theres your answer

I find them unique for the specs they come with. They are different. Yes other brands might offer some similar specs, but not same look, colors, ect

at the end of the day guitars are a fashion industry. If they are pretty, they would sell


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 4, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Just curious - given the price of these, and the fact that they don’t offer much compared to more dependent/reputable brands like Ibanez, Jackson, Schected, etc, what attracts you guys to these? I don’t see anything, in terms of specs, that can’t be had elsewhere. Is it the looks or body shapes?



For me it was looks and construction

I've had bad/worse experience with similarly priced models from the "name brands" so this was a shot at something better and it was indeed better. No major issues with mine and the action is insanely low.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Nov 4, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Just curious - given the price of these, and the fact that they don’t offer much compared to more dependent/reputable brands like Ibanez, Jackson, Schected, etc, what attracts you guys to these? I don’t see anything, in terms of specs, that can’t be had elsewhere. Is it the looks or body shapes?



When I bought a few years ago, guitars with 27 inch scale lengths were pretty hard to find

There was PRS SE Mike Mushok and I think that's about it


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Nov 4, 2018)

that explorer they make is tasty AF haha


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 4, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Just curious - given the price of these, and the fact that they don’t offer much compared to more dependent/reputable brands like Ibanez, Jackson, Schected, etc, what attracts you guys to these? I don’t see anything, in terms of specs, that can’t be had elsewhere. Is it the looks or body shapes?


baritone explorer, duh


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 4, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> at the end of the day guitars are a fashion industry. If they are pretty, they would sell



I 100% agree with this. I buy with my eyes 99% of the time.
I just checked out their offerings. Some cool shapes - I like that Prism shape. What I DON'T like is the lack of 8 string variants. My wallet likes that, though.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 4, 2018)

Flappydoodle said:


> When I bought a few years ago, guitars with 27 inch scale lengths were pretty hard to find
> 
> There was PRS SE Mike Mushok and I think that's about it


Agile bro, duhhh.


----------



## Fortin Worship (Nov 4, 2018)

I've been looking for a modern t-style with a 3x3 headstock. Not bad at all...


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 4, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> Agile bro, duhhh.



These are very Agile-esque to me but Agile doesn't rotate their stuff enough. It's been pretty much the same for a long time. Jericho releases new stuff (a lot of which looks better than the Agile stuff imo).

My unbiased as I own both


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 4, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> These are very Agile-esque to me but Agile doesn't rotate their stuff enough. It's been pretty much the same for a long time. Jericho releases new stuff (a lot of which looks better than the Agile stuff imo).
> 
> My unbiased as I own both



The thing with Agile is they do tons of little spot batches and one offs, so if you don't keep an eye on their inventory or emails you'll miss it when something cool comes through. They've been doing a lot of stuff with single pickup config., binding, different headstocks, hardware color, etc. But if you don't catch it, it's gone until a new order comes through. 

But who wants to deal with that if there's another company willing to make what you want with better availability? 

From the looks of it these are more of competition for Schecter, LTD or Iron Label Ibanez.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 4, 2018)

I agree with both of you.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 4, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The thing with Agile is they do tons of little spot batches and one offs, so if you don't keep an eye on their inventory or emails you'll miss it when something cool comes through. They've been doing a lot of stuff with single pickup config., binding, different headstocks, hardware color, etc. But if you don't catch it, it's gone until a new order comes through.
> 
> But who wants to deal with that if there's another company willing to make what you want with better availability?
> 
> From the looks of it these are more of competition for Schecter, LTD or Iron Label Ibanez.



I'm subscribed to their newsletter and even check in between emails and still haven't seen anything I want. Just the usual stuff in the lower-end series they offer


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 5, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I 100% agree with this. I buy with my eyes 99% of the time.



like on a post Dingwall did on their instagram about Sheldon talking about their basses. He says that even when the sound of the bass should be priority #1, its actualy number 3. The more important thing is the looks, If it doesnt look good, then no-one is gonna pick it up, and then never find out how good it sounds. Then #2 is the feeling and how well they play, so ti keeps you playing it. Then comes the sound


----------



## DarkCide (Nov 5, 2018)

Still no call or email back from Jericho.

For those who got worked up because I expected at least semi decent customer service can now go and pound sand.


----------



## xzacx (Nov 5, 2018)

DarkCide said:


> Still no call or email back from Jericho.
> 
> For those who got worked up because I expected at least semi decent customer service can now go and pound sand.



You used to be able to call up Soldano and Mike himself would answer the phone and talk you though any questions you may have. If he wasn't too good to respond to a customer, whoever is behind this brand sure the hell isn't. This is a great opportunity to take your business elsewhere—you've been more than patient already IMO.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Nov 6, 2018)

DarkCide said:


> Still no call or email back from Jericho.
> 
> For those who got worked up because I expected at least semi decent customer service can now go and pound sand.



Their comms were pretty bad when I bought my guitar from them.

I'd send an email with 2-3 questions, listed out individually.

They would reply with a single sentence, only answering one of the three. Very infuriating.

At least companies are usually really good at customer service until they received your money. It's normally the post-sale service where they DGAF.


----------



## cip 123 (Nov 6, 2018)

DarkCide said:


> Still no call or email back from Jericho.
> 
> For those who got worked up because I expected at least semi decent customer service can now go and pound sand.



Will do bud. 

See this is a point where I would go "Hmm maybe I should ask round about their service, something's off" or just go elsewhere. And fair play to you. You've waited long enough for a response.

Not getting an email response after 3 days which included a weekend and going "What kind of customer service do you call this?"

I told you about the company and the points I liked, and even a Mod here agreed 3 days including a response was quick to jump the gun on calling out customer service. 

But yea man I'll be out the back with my sand.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 6, 2018)

I would resend the email honestly.
I sent an email and received a reply during this thread so your email got lost it sounds like.


----------



## DarkCide (Nov 6, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> I would resend the email honestly.
> I sent an email and received a reply during this thread so your email got lost it sounds like.



I did. No response.

If you cant get an answer pre sale, can you imagine trying to get an issue resolved after the purchase.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 6, 2018)

DarkCide said:


> I did. No response.
> 
> If you cant get an answer pre sale, can you imagine trying to get an issue resolved after the purchase.



What domain are you sending from?
I sent from Gmail and got a response within a week, iirc

Just to test things, I have an idea, let me send your email lol
PM it to me. I wonder if I can get a response when you can't.


----------



## DarkCide (Nov 6, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> What domain are you sending from?
> I sent from Gmail and got a response within a week, iirc
> 
> Just to test things, I have an idea, let me send your email lol
> PM it to me. I wonder if I can get a response when you can't.



Yahoo. First time they didn't understand my question and sent me quick reply. They never replied afterwards. They are getting my emails for sure.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 6, 2018)

DarkCide said:


> Yahoo. First time they didn't understand my question and sent me quick reply. They never replied afterwards. They are getting my emails for sure.



Oh, that's lame. 
Sorry to hear the poor experience. Mine wasn't exactly perfect either though.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 6, 2018)

It's odd to me that people spend upwards of $1.5 to get instruments like this.

I think the guitars that were $600-700 are pretty reasonable considering the specs, just like Schecter's imports, but guitars with cool veneers and decent hardware can be procured used with a few hundred dollars now, and with a cheap pickup swap you could get the same instrument with 'Ibanez' or 'Jackson' on the headstock for something like $400. Maybe it's the old man in me (turning 30 this year) but when I was a kid I'd always just do that, and it worked great. 

If you're busting out anything upwards of 1k, why you'd go for a relatively unknown Korean import over a used Prestige or EBMM, Carvin/Kiesel, old ESP, Parker and so on is beyond me. It is cool seeing good features and stylish finish options in the $600 range though, it seems like Ibanez, Schecter and other companies are catching on a bit and getting out of the tired 'flame maple top or gloss straight paint' finishes that have dominated cheap guitars for so long.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 6, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> It's odd to me that people spend upwards of $1.5 to get instruments like this.
> 
> I think the guitars that were $600-700 are pretty reasonable considering the specs, just like Schecter's imports, but guitars with cool veneers and decent hardware can be procured used with a few hundred dollars now, and with a cheap pickup swap you could get the same instrument with 'Ibanez' or 'Jackson' on the headstock for something like $400. Maybe it's the old man in me (turning 30 this year) but when I was a kid I'd always just do that, and it worked great.
> 
> If you're busting out anything upwards of 1k, why you'd go for a relatively unknown Korean import over a used Prestige or EBMM, Carvin/Kiesel, old ESP, Parker and so on is beyond me. It is cool seeing good features and stylish finish options in the $600 range though, it seems like Ibanez, Schecter and other companies are catching on a bit and getting out of the tired 'flame maple top or gloss straight paint' finishes that have dominated cheap guitars for so long.



Some specs simply aren't available in the used market.
For instance, Ibanez is still mostly stuck on 25.5" scale for 7-strings which is unreasonable to me.

A lot of the older stuff is Floyd-equipped which is something I don't gravitate towards.

There's good stuff out there used, but it's here and there. Not always an easy find.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Dec 1, 2018)

Only two 7-string models left. I expect they should be putting up some new models soon.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Oct 8, 2020)

DarkCide said:


> I asked Dave to call me to ask him about the Ignition. He wrote back saying he's too busy to call and email him the questions instead.
> 
> Not the kind of service I was looking for.



I actually want to throw my two cents in here instead of making another thread about it.

I just ordered a Jericho 8, and I did have a couple of questions about it. Namely, the fact that it says 'Available now' and is listed in their currently in stock section, as well as showing 'pre-order now!' when you add it to the cart. Conflicting stuff there, so I sent an email and also called them just to make sure that it's in fact in stock. I'll absolutely grant that it's only been a day and a half, but I don't know that I'll be getting a response about it (seems like they're pretty non-responsive). None of this applies at all if I do, of course. 

On top of that, I'd sort of like to add a pickup upgrade to the order since I've seen their wiring schematic (which has a toggle for coil tapping and a killswitch which I've never wired myself), but I don't think that's going to be a possibility because odds are they're not going to get back to me.

Eh, I'm sure I'll get the guitar in reasonable time and I'm sure it will be great. Customer service is so crucial to strengthen and flourish a business, though, and generally only takes minutes to facilitate a simple email and CC it to whoever is in charge of constructing the guitars (my questions for example would take under 30 seconds to respond to).

I'm a bit fascinated by this company now, I wonder how it's ran on the other side.


----------



## cip 123 (Oct 8, 2020)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I actually want to throw my two cents in here instead of making another thread about it.
> 
> I just ordered a Jericho 8, and I did have a couple of questions about it. Namely, the fact that it says 'Available now' and is listed in their currently in stock section, as well as showing 'pre-order now!' when you add it to the cart. Conflicting stuff there, so I sent an email and also called them just to make sure that it's in fact in stock. I'll absolutely grant that it's only been a day and a half, but I don't know that I'll be getting a response about it (seems like they're pretty non-responsive). None of this applies at all if I do, of course.
> 
> ...




I still stand by the experiences I've had with them which have been positive.

BUT, I see how they've become a bit confusing in recent months. Their website isn't clear at all with various pages to run in to the same model like you say. And the fact that their guitars are always on sale. They have various models which are pre-order and arrive in batches through the year but it's a little unclear.

The pickup should be alright, you can upgrade it on the ignitions when you order, you just select from the menu when adding to cart, which model did you order?

They could definitely streamline the website, and have a more responsive team. I'd happily work for them  

That said they do have a facebook page which i was a part of back when I was on there, and Dave the owner is actually fairly responsive there.

Best of luck with the guitar, I really love both that i've had!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Oct 8, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> I still stand by the experiences I've had with them which have been positive.
> 
> BUT, I see how they've become a bit confusing in recent months. Their website isn't clear at all with various pages to run in to the same model like you say. And the fact that their guitars are always on sale. They have various models which are pre-order and arrive in batches through the year but it's a little unclear.
> 
> ...



Ah good to know, I'll reach out through FB. It's really not a huge deal, plenty of small brands have uncertain things on their website. The only issue is their reputation for radio silence when you reach out to them, that combination is unfortunate. I made a couple of FB threads in groups asking about the brand and consensus was that they're great, but they tend to not respond to you when you have questions and sometimes you'll order something not knowing you'll have to wait 3 months to get it. 

Like I said, though, he might get back to me at any time, it's only been a couple days and that's not really so bad.


----------



## cip 123 (Oct 8, 2020)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Ah good to know, I'll reach out through FB. It's really not a huge deal, plenty of small brands have uncertain things on their website. The only issue is their reputation for radio silence when you reach out to them, that combination is unfortunate. I made a couple of FB threads in groups asking about the brand and consensus was that they're great, but they tend to not respond to you when you have questions and sometimes you'll order something not knowing you'll have to wait 3 months to get it.
> 
> Like I said, though, he might get back to me at any time, it's only been a couple days and that's not really so bad.


Well good luck, the FB page was pretty active when I was on there.

Tempted to fire Jericho an email like "Would you like a customer service rep? I will answer all your emails" haha!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Oct 9, 2020)

Just to update, I did get a response after sending another email, and it was a polite one. While he doesn't seem super responsive, he also doesn't seem to mind being sent more than one message. 

Guitar was in fact in stock, and will be here Wednesday.


----------

